# Morel Spore Release Trick-



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

I wonder if a blowtorch would fit in my bag? Could probably just use a torch butane cigarette lighter...

Who needs a mesh bag now!


[video]https://youtu.be/K_oKFufLN9s[/video]


----------

